# Chariot Trailer on Trek ABP FS?



## sh0rty (Jan 16, 2004)

I have noticed that MOST new full suspension MTBs are now sporting either a thru-axle or some sort of non-standard quick release these days that is NOT comparable with the Chariot skewer mounted trailer hitch. For example the ABP equipped Trek full suspension MTBs, Iike the Fuel, Rumblefish, etc.

There is an alternative hitch that clamps on the chain stay. While Chariot no longer lists the part, apparently it is still available: Chariot Bike Trailer Alternative Hitch | | Bike Kid Shop

Has anybody had any luck connecting a Chariot to a Trek ABP equipped bike?

Any insights would be appreciated, thanks.

sh0rty


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I had no trouble connecting a chariot hitch to a 150x12mm DH bike rear axle. Just turned the axle around and threaded the bolt through the hitch mount. A longer end bolt for the axel might be needed for some designs, but that's a fairly standard 8mm bolt, IIRC, however axels with an externally-threaded bolt might therefore not be long enough. 

As for the Trek ABP with an actual suspension pivot in the axel, that looks like a challenge.


----------



## sh0rty (Jan 16, 2004)

The perticular issue with the ADP quick release appears to be that the left drop-out is not flat where the quick-release attaches. The quick release fits inside a recess in the side of the ABP pivot nut.










That is why I was asking about the alternative hitch. Although I am now thinking some sort of spacer to fill the recess in the nut (a washer?) giving a flush surface to clamp the hitch to with the quick release? Would that achieve a sufficient hold on both the pivot and the hitch?

sh0rty


----------



## trailblazer62808 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been wondering about the same thing on my fuel ex.


----------



## mikebike357 (Apr 8, 2010)

My wife asked this same question last weekend when she wanted to take the kids in the trailer with her HiFi Deluxe. I looked at it for a bit and i'm not sure it's possible.


----------



## brohrich (Feb 29, 2012)

I just ordered the hitch alt adapter(qr) from burley to see if takes care of the issue for my Scott


----------



## sh0rty (Jan 16, 2004)

Let me know how it goes. Wondering about things like disk break clearance with the "alt adapter."

sh0rty


----------



## trailblazer62808 (Jun 22, 2010)

I contacted Chariot about the hookup with the ABP on the fuel ex. They said none of their attachments work right now, and they are deeply sorry that they do not have a fix on the problem.


----------



## eric1115 (Jul 8, 2008)

ABP Race is easy, there is plenty of extra skewer length and the dropout hardware works fine.

Original ABP (like in Shorty's picture) is a little tougher, but not a great challenge. Remove the dropout, and using a dremel remove the little lip. Finish it off with some fine sandpaper on a flat surface. Problem solved. I did this with my wife's EX and have had no problems at all.

-Eric


----------



## ibikeslow (May 5, 2012)

Great idea... I have a similar problem and going to try the dremel suggestions... Thanks!


----------



## BigHarv (Jul 3, 2015)

*Chariot with trek abp and solid axle.*

Any update update on this old thread? I see that Thule has some specific adapters, but I don't think any are appropriate for what sh0rty (and I!) need.

Multifunctional Child Carriers - Thule

Hopefully someone one has found a solution so I can hook up a Chariot to my 2008 Trek Fuel EX 9.0 with a solid 5mm skewer and ABP.



sh0rty said:


> The perticular issue with the ADP quick release appears to be that the left drop-out is not flat where the quick-release attaches. The quick release fits inside a recess in the side of the ABP pivot nut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

